# Anyone have Birdies?



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2016)

These are my precious birdies Bailee and Danny.  Danny is 6.5 and Bailee is somewhere under a year still.  Bailee is the yellow one and Danny is the Bluish one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful birds,Ruthanne. All through my life I always had birds. Mostly parakeets. A few years ago I bought a cockatiel who did learn to say a few words. I went to a garage sale and found three more in horrible conditions. The cage was filthy and the water smelled. I had to get a large floor model cage. They all got along. Now I have only one left. The photo is of Kirby and one that has since passed away.. I didn't name him, the women who had them told me that was his name. I call him sweet cheeks. He is out of his cage most of the time and sits on my shoulder. I wear a special sweater just for him for obvious reasons. lol. In the summer I put him out on our screened in porch. In two months he will be sixteen.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2016)

Hi is a handsome bird Ruth.  I've never had a Cockatiel but have known many people who have.  I hear they sing and talk a lot.  Parakeets can too but mine only sing.  I had one that made chicken, turkey and crow noises I taugt him but he is gone now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful birds ladies. :love_heart:  The only bird I ever had was one that I bought from a pet store in my 30s.  It was a mature African Grey parrot, and not tame or socialized.  Beautiful bird but I had no bird experience except willingness to work with him to tame him.

  After several months, he would walk into and out of his cage for me.  I had a large stand for him with ladder, he pretty much had his own room since I was the only one he would let near him without squawking desperately.  He took food from me but wouldn't be petted or held.

  I worked alone with him one on one to try and gain his trust, but it wasn't happening, I have no idea how old he was but he was a beautiful and smart bird.  I ended up practically giving him away for free with all his accessories to a true bird loving lady who had a large aviary in her home.  She was just delighted to adopt him and had no worries about his being untamed.  Since then, no birds for me, just cats and dogs.


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2016)

We have literally Hundreds of birds....all wild, and everywhere in the yard and trees.  Robins, cardinals, wrens, bluebirds, turkeys and even buzzards....you name it.  When we step outdoors, it sounds almost like a zoo aviary.  If we leave the bedroom windows open, we are awakened shortly after sunrise by a chorus of chirps, songs and warbles of all types and volumes.  We even have a pair of wrens who took over the watering pitcher under the porch that the wife uses to water her flowers...we had to buy a new one so as to not disturb their nest.  The birds are great...they patrol the yard and keep the bugs and insects under control.  The only ones we feed are the hummingbirds...and they are a hoot to watch buzzing around...I have to be careful and not wear a brightly colored cap when working outdoors, or these rascals will constantly be hovering and buzzing around my head.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

Those are nice stories SeaBreeze and Don. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 19, 2016)

My best buddy had a cockatiel named Sunny for years. Her cage was always open and she was very mild mannered. Except when his partner moved in. Maybe she was jealous but she would swoop at him...she got over it eventually.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> My best buddy had a cockatiel named Sunny for years. Her cage was always open and she was very mild mannered. Except when his partner moved in. Maybe she was jealous but she would swoop at him...she got over it eventually.


That's really kind of funny!


----------

